# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  قصيدة ابن الفراعنه في سب الشيعه

## عشقي القران

ليش نضع قصائدهم في شبكتنا ..؟

وهم يسبُ في مذهبنا ؟

تم حذف النص ..

والرجاء عدم نقل قصائد هكذا ..

الادارة

----------


## عشقي القران

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 
لعن الله يزيد وال اميه اجمعين 
ولعن الله اتباعهم الى يوم الدين 
وما اعتقد الاخ الا من احفاد يزيد  
فبذلك يستحق اللعن 

بصراحه يا اخوان ويا اخوات لم استطع اكمال قراءة الشرح 
لان الكلام جداااااااا مؤلم وجارح  

وما يسعني الا ان اقول  
العجل العجل العجل يا مولاي يا صاحب الزمان

----------


## غريبة الطابيع

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد كلمات روعة واحساس مرهف يسلموا ها الايادي يعطيك الف عافية دوم تحياتوووا غروبة

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 

اللهم انعلهم جميعا الى يوم القيااامه آآآآآآمين 

يسلموووووووووو عالمجهوود... 

لاعدمنا اطروحاتك 

موفقه

----------

